# Bathed in Light



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave, I would be more active posting here in this forum, but there aren't many surfing fans on Bimmerfest, and that's all I shoot pretty much...

:dunno:

I like the color of the light in this shot. What do you think?









.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome shot, Jon! Great perspective on the shot and the lighting is fantastic. I know you have your own website for all of your surf photos and I also see them on Facebook but I would love to see you post more of them here as well. You take amazing photos and I think everyone could benefit from seeing them.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Awesome shot, Jon! Great perspective on the shot and the lighting is fantastic. I know you have your own website for all of your surf photos and I also see them on Facebook but I would love to see you post more of them here as well. You take amazing photos and I think everyone could benefit from seeing them.


Glad you like it. Appreciate the positive feedback!! 

Here's another one I recently played with. I don't normally shoot the guys riding on sponges, but I really like the whole composition...


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

jon great photos are great photos no matter what the subject. keep posting...

dave,chicagofan and i are trying to keep the forum interesting and with fresh material but we need more posters.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jon S. said:


> Glad you like it. Appreciate the positive feedback!!
> 
> Here's another one I recently played with. I don't normally shoot the guys riding on sponges, but I really like the whole composition...


Another good shot, Jon. The composition is perfect and the lighting is excellent as well. Many different colors in the water.



mathjak107 said:


> jon great photos are great photos no matter what the subject. keep posting...
> 
> dave,chicagofan and i are trying to keep the forum interesting and with fresh material but we need more posters.


I haven't had too much to contribute as of late. I was actually just going to post a few new photos this evening but they are just more sunset shots. Nothing too exciting.

I was thinking about possibly hitting up downtown Phoenix on Saturday to see if I can catch any more of the SB1070 protests going on. Practice some of my candid photo skills... :eeps:


----------

